# Gen2 adding sub/amp



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Cruzen18 said:


> Have a Cpl 12" RF subs. Considering adding one or both to my gen2. Also have a Coustic amp 260. Will this amp work for the additions? Any suggestions or cautions to doing the add?


the easiest way to do it in gen 2 is to tap into the harness for the rear speakers near the middle pliar harness (i believe someone made a guide) use a line audio converter and then tap those into the amp (your amp could also support speaker hi make sure to check if it has a line audio converter some do some dont. as for if your amp is compatible i cant find a page for the subwoofer you said so who knows the specs , also that amp is really old and basically the bargin bin only supports 2 channels or bridged 125w which is nothing for a sub.


----------

